# Mapeditor Rautenförmige Kacheln



## Sententiaregum (5. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,

ich verwende immer mal wieder den Mapeditor von http://mapeditor.org.
Nun bin ich bei dem Problem angelangt, dass ich im aktuellem Projekt rautenförimige und keine quadratförmigen Kacheln hab. Jetzt käme ein gewaltiges Durcheinander raus, wenn ich die rauten in den quadratischen Kacheln jenes Programms verwende. Kennt ihr eine Option, um die Kacheln in diesem Map Editor rautenförmig zu machen****

Danke für eure Hilfe,
Sententiaregum


----------

